# Hello



## Kwai chang caine (Jul 20, 2006)

Hi, I was disgusted today by another person, in another forum. They said something like; "When it comes to life or death honor goes out the window"
I then googled a search for "martial arts warrior forum." I eventually found this site. I looked through some posts and decided I had to join. I saw some very deep and meaningful posts. I love to discuss so if anyone wants to have an interesting conversation you can talk to me anytime im on or on aim. P.S. why does it say "white belt" Im a first degree black belt.


----------



## Blindside (Jul 20, 2006)

Welcome!

The belt on the screen is related to your post count, not your ranking in the real world.  You can alter it in your profile to state something else.

Lamont


----------



## Shaolinwind (Jul 20, 2006)

Kwai chang caine said:
			
		

> Hi, I was disgusted today by another person, in another forum. They said something like; "When it comes to life or death honor goes out the window"
> I then googled a search for "martial arts warrior forum." I eventually found this site. I looked through some posts and decided I had to join. I saw some very deep and meaningful posts. I love to discuss so if anyone wants to have an interesting conversation you can talk to me anytime im on or on aim. P.S. why does it say "white belt" Im a first degree black belt.


 
Here, you are a martial talk white belt, grasshoppah.  Through many trials, such as tolerating my smart-alecky posts, you will one day rise through the ranks, lol.  

Welcome, and enjoy!


----------



## MA-Caver (Jul 20, 2006)

Welcome grasshopper, welcome and be true. 
As Blindside stated this forum provides rank for the number of posts, some of us keep it others like Blindside choose a title for themselves or a brief statement that best epitomizes you. 
We've a fine search engine here and it's worth using to save time. 
Tell us a bit more about yourself. 

Welcome!


----------



## Kwai chang caine (Jul 20, 2006)

Thanks,....shaolin one of the posts that I read right before joining was yours, lol. Omg hahahhah the smilies are amazing!


----------



## Kwai chang caine (Jul 20, 2006)

For everything there is a season,&#8232;And a time for every matter under heaven:&#8232;A time to be born, and a time to die;&#8232;A time to plant, and a time to pluck up what is planted;&#8232;A time to kill, and a time to heal;&#8232;A time to break down, and a time to build up;&#8232;A time to weep, and a time to laugh;&#8232;A time to mourn, and a time to dance;&#8232;A time to throw away stones, and a time to gather stones together;&#8232;A time to embrace, And a time to refrain from embracing;&#8232;A time to seek, and a time to lose;&#8232;A time to keep, and a time to throw away;&#8232;A time to tear, and a time to sew;&#8232;A time to keep silence, and a time to speak;&#8232;A time to love, and a time to hate,&#8232;A time for war, and a time for peace.
Ecclesiastes 3:1-8

-one of my favorite's


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Jul 20, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## MA-Caver (Jul 20, 2006)

Kwai chang caine said:
			
		

> For everything there is a season,&#8232;And a time for every matter under heaven:&#8232;A time to be born, and a time to die;&#8232;A time to plant, and a time to pluck up what is planted;&#8232;A time to kill, and a time to heal;&#8232;A time to break down, and a time to build up;&#8232;A time to weep, and a time to laugh;&#8232;A time to mourn, and a time to dance;&#8232;A time to throw away stones, and a time to gather stones together;&#8232;A time to embrace, And a time to refrain from embracing;&#8232;A time to seek, and a time to lose;&#8232;A time to keep, and a time to throw away;&#8232;A time to tear, and a time to sew;&#8232;A time to keep silence, and a time to speak;&#8232;A time to love, and a time to hate,&#8232;A time for war, and a time for peace.
> Ecclesiastes 3:1-8
> 
> -one of my favorite's



hmm I thought that was a song sung by the Byrds... oh well... (j/k)


----------



## stickarts (Jul 20, 2006)

welcome and thanks for contributing!


----------



## HKphooey (Jul 20, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## MJS (Jul 20, 2006)

Kwai chang caine said:
			
		

> Hi, I was disgusted today by another person, in another forum. They said something like; "When it comes to life or death honor goes out the window"
> I then googled a search for "martial arts warrior forum." I eventually found this site. I looked through some posts and decided I had to join. I saw some very deep and meaningful posts. I love to discuss so if anyone wants to have an interesting conversation you can talk to me anytime im on or on aim. P.S. why does it say "white belt" Im a first degree black belt.


 
Welcome to Martial Talk!  

Take a look at this link.  It'll explain about the MT belt ranking system.
http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showpost.php?p=240630&postcount=2


----------



## Gemini (Jul 20, 2006)

Welcome to MT!  Yes, you'll find some deep, meaningful threads here. You'll also find some maybe less so.  As long as you enjoy your stay, it's all good!


----------



## Drac (Jul 20, 2006)

Greetings and welcome to MT..


----------



## terryl965 (Jul 20, 2006)

Welcome pull up a chair get a cup of coffee and join the people who make the world go round.
Terry


----------



## Swordlady (Jul 20, 2006)

Welcome to MT!  :wavey:  And yes, you'll find many interesting discussions here - some serious, and some...well...you can see for yourself in the Locker Room.


----------



## Grenadier (Jul 20, 2006)

Welcome aboard!  

It's also nice to see that your avatar is of the man who SHOULD have had the part of Kwai Chan Caine!  (Dagnabit!  David Carradine isn't even Chinese!)


----------



## JBrainard (Jul 20, 2006)

Ave.


----------



## Ping898 (Jul 20, 2006)

welcome to MT  :wavey:  You'll find that we have a great forum here!


----------



## Kacey (Jul 20, 2006)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:


----------



## stone_dragone (Jul 20, 2006)

Greetings and welcome to MT!


----------



## IcemanSK (Jul 20, 2006)

Welcome to MT, Mr. Caine.:asian:


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jul 20, 2006)

Welcome!

Brian R. VanCise
www.instinctiveresponsetraining.com


----------



## Jade Tigress (Jul 20, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk. Glad you found us here ~ Happy Posting!


----------



## Lisa (Jul 20, 2006)

Welcome to the forum.  As it has been already stated, you can change your belt ranking to a custom title, however, I do believe to be able to do this you must be a supporting member. 

Have fun posting! :wavey:


----------



## Kreth (Jul 20, 2006)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## green meanie (Jul 20, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## matt.m (Jul 20, 2006)

Welcome man.


----------



## Kwai chang caine (Jul 20, 2006)

Grenadier said:
			
		

> Welcome aboard!
> 
> It's also nice to see that your avatar is of the man who SHOULD have had the part of Kwai Chan Caine! (Dagnabit! David Carradine isn't even Chinese!)



Yeah he did write the story. He may have been too intense for the role...but its Bruce Lee, he could fly if he felt like it.


----------

